

Redis+VM Considered Harmful - supporting
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/redis-db/ZTSm-1w-6AQ

======
samstokes
While I've experienced some of the same issues as the author, and came to the
same conclusion (that we couldn't use Redis in VM mode in production), the
subject line is unfairly alarmist.

We are using Redis in production (we had to adapt our usage patterns to the
demands of an in-memory database, rather than relying on VM to give us
unlimited storage) and I would recommend it.

"Considered harmful" is not warranted here: see
<http://meyerweb.com/eric/comment/chech.html>

------
fredoliveira
this is exactly the reason why salvatore has been working on diskstore for the
2.4 release. redis + VM in production is indeed a bad idea.

The thread this post links to is actually quite interesting as you can pretty
much read the design changes that led from VM to the new diskstore
implementation. The sensationalist title here doesn't help at all - I don't
think people who are making heavy use of Redis in production are 1) using VM
and 2) unaware of VMs problems if using it.

